# Michigan Wild Flowers



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Is it illegal to pick and or destroy Michigan Wild Flowers on Private Property?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

If it is, every suburban homeowner who spreads Turfbuilder Plus2 on his lawn is breaking the law. 

"Wildflowers" include dandelions, burdock, clover, thistle, chickweed, wintercress, catchweed, etc.

Darn near every forb or legume there is can accurately be called a "wildflower".


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Lets get specific.
Trillium for example is a flower that is on the endangered list of wildflowers.
All is can find in the DNR web page is related to public land. However I understand because its endangered there is a stiff fine for even picking it. So what I am wondering is if it is found on private land will the property owner be restricted as to what he is allowed to do with that piece of property?


----------

